# First shots with the gopro.



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Made a quick steelhead trip after work a few days ago. Made my first video with my gopro. Let me know what you think. I think there is some potential for some really cool shots in the future. http://http://youtu.be/YT213V9aux4


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Very cool video, and nice fish!
Just a heads-up, I had to erase one of the http to get there though.
What camera and software did you use?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Fixed the link. It's a gopro hero2, using iMovie to edit. I think iMovie will work great once I figure it out. Lots of features.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool video and nice fish!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome video, and that fish isn't bad either! I'm in the mood for some small stream steelies now, and a gopro is definitely on my early Christmas list!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Where did you buy your gopro hero2 at? whats the price for it? thanks man cool video. I have fished there a few times years ago.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice! It is hard to believe those fish will navigate all of that obstruction. Amazing!
Will they find their way back to the lake or do many of those fish not survive? I need to find a small stream with steelhead!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn nice fish man!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

capt S said:


> Where did you buy your gopro hero2 at? whats the price for it? thanks man cool video. I have fished there a few times years ago.


Used on eBay for about two hundred bucks with some accessories.


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice Video, nice fish as well. what was the music you used in the video?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great video and fish.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Great fish sir


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Was the music old crow medicine show?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Great video. I really need to get into steelhead fishing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

The song http://youtu.be/Xjdkc14-zwQ


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Great fish man. I like your bag, I've been wanting something like that for fly fishing.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've been toying around with the idea of getting a gopro, but was unsure if I'd actually use it that much. After seeing your vid, I think I might just pull the trigger and get one!


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Really cool video! Great choice of music to go with it also.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice fish & video!
What weight rod were you using?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

wabi said:


> What weight rod were you using?


I'm curious also. Usually streams that size I use a 3wt because of lighter presentations and generally smaller fish, but ya know using a 3wt on a steelhead wouldn't be a good idea lol. Seems like 6wt territory, but then again you may need backbone to prevent a fish from going into logs, etc.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

It's actually my bass fishing rod. I use it in the tight little creeks. It's a redington predator, 8' 8wt.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice work and great trail run with the gopro.

Fun creek huh, sure miss fishing there. Thanks for picking up the trash.

My good friend has some good stuff on youtube with his gopro, check out his videos for some tips.

http://www.youtube.com/user/NMFISHN


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool video! Have you tried the head strap mount yet? I tend to use mine on the head strap as a "supplemental view" when used in conjunction with a compact video camera on a tripod. That works really well from my kayak to see what can't be seen by the static shot of the compact camera. 

You mentioned it had some accessories, did it by any chance have a flat lens modification done on it? I think the new HD Hero 3's have a version of the flat lens mod built in, I had to do it with an after market kit for my Hero 2. The one I installed is the BlurFix. It allows you to use 55mm (I think that's accurate) screw-in photo filters on your GoPro. The flat lens mod really makes the underwater stuff much more crisp and sharp. Also, with the photo filters, I use a polarizing filter on mine when I fish a lot which helps cut some glare off the water.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great job. Love those small streams with big fish.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I should commend you for picking up the trash you came upon along the stream!
Nice fish, too.

Dan


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just ordered the Hero 3 Black. Looking forward to getting some footage of my trip to Canada in a couple months!! :B:B


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice video when the music was off. Nice fish too


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Cool video! Have you tried the head strap mount yet? I tend to use mine on the head strap as a "supplemental view" when used in conjunction with a compact video camera on a tripod. That works really well from my kayak to see what can't be seen by the static shot of the compact camera.
> 
> You mentioned it had some accessories, did it by any chance have a flat lens modification done on it? I think the new HD Hero 3's have a version of the flat lens mod built in, I had to do it with an after market kit for my Hero 2. The one I installed is the BlurFix. It allows you to use 55mm (I think that's accurate) screw-in photo filters on your GoPro. The flat lens mod really makes the underwater stuff much more crisp and sharp. Also, with the photo filters, I use a polarizing filter on mine when I fish a lot which helps cut some glare off the water.


I havent used the head strap yet, but i plan on getting it out this weekend and taking it up a tree with me. I plan on doing the flat lens mod, right now im just using a drop in polarizer. Not happy with it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome! Good stuff!


----------

